# Allatoona Carp?



## GSUeagle73 (Jul 27, 2014)

anyone shooting Allatoona lately?  Thanks


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Jul 28, 2014)

Been a few times in the last week and haven't seen any fish to shoot... 
Not sure if it's just me or where I a was shooting but I normally don't have trouble finding fish. I have seen gar during the day and go back at night and can't find gar or carp.


----------

